# Class B Diabetes



## katerina_98

I recently read a report where a physician listed a diagnosis of Class B Diabetes?  Anyone heard of this and is this even used anymore?

Thank you,


----------



## SarahJohnson1976

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diabetes_mellitus_and_pregnancy

I had to look this up the other day since my doctors were doing DMA1


----------



## piyaray

class b diabetes


----------



## preserene

Classification of diabetes:
The *White classification,* named after Priscilla White who pioneered research on the effect of diabetes types on perinatal outcome, is widely used to assess maternal and fetal risk. It distinguishes between gestational diabetes (type A) and diabetes that existed before pregnancy (pregestational diabetes). These two groups are further subdivided according to their associated risks and management.
There are 2 classes of gestational diabetes (diabetes which began during pregnancy):
Class A1: gestational diabetes; diet controlled
Class A2: gestational diabetes; insulin controlled
The second group of diabetes which existed before pregnancy can be split up into these classes:
Class B: onset at age 20 or older or with duration of less than 10 years
Class C: onset at age 10-19 or duration of 10–19 years
Class D: onset before age 10 or duration greater than 20 years
Class E: overt diabetes mellitus with calcified pelvic vessels
Class F: diabetic nephropathy
Class R: proliferative retinopathy
Class RF: retinopathy and nephropathy
Class H: ischemic heart disease
Class T: prior kidney transplant
An early age of onset or long-standing disease comes with greater risks, hence the first three subtypes


----------



## tracylc10

Did you ever figure out what ICD-10 code to use for this?  I just had this same thing come up.  

Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde

The provider still needs to state whether it is type 1 or type 2


----------



## Jewels2

*Class B1 gestational diabetes*

Class B1 gestational diabetes means the patient had an onset at age 20 or older and the type is not necessary as unspecified will always code out to type 2.    So what that documentation is really saying is the patient already had diabetes prior to becoming pregnant, the wording of gestational Class B1 diabetes is just saying that the patient has dm during pregnancy(gestational) and NOT pregnancy induced(gestational Class A1 or A2).


----------

